# Shows Incorrect Graphics Memory Size



## SHENGTON (Dec 1, 2008)

I'm just wondering why TechPowerUp! GPU-Z shows 32MB memory size. While the graphics card is 128MB Memory Size.












Can somebody explain this.

Thanks and God bless.


----------



## wolf (Dec 1, 2008)

could just be a GPU-Z error, post it in the GPU-Z section and W1z will get right  on an answer or fix for ya.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 1, 2008)

its onboard video. it probably reserves 32MB, while the rest is dynamic.


----------



## SHENGTON (Dec 1, 2008)

Do I have to post this again in GPU-Z section? Because it seems you want me to double post.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 1, 2008)

SHENGTON said:


> Do I have to post this again in GPU-Z section? Because it seems you want me to double post.



in this case, posting in GPU-Z asking if its a bug wouldnt be breaking any rules.

However, i think i'm correct and that whats showing is the radeon card being 32MB and using system ram for the rest, and the same for the Nvidia card, except with their turbocache technology.


----------



## SHENGTON (Dec 1, 2008)

Ahh ok Sir Mussels, I will.

Thanks and God bless.


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Dec 1, 2008)

The rest of the memory isn't probably on board memory. We have this issue at work with some laptops. They have 256MB of RAM though WMI reads out 512MB. This causes our software to detect it wrong and performance to be crap. We had to manually override it for these machines. 
GPU-Z reads directly from the card via its driver, far more reliable.


----------



## SHENGTON (Dec 1, 2008)

So the problem is the software itself?


----------



## Mussels (Dec 1, 2008)

SHENGTON said:


> So the problem is the software itself?



the 'problem' is that these cards are using two sets of ram. One dedicated/fixed section, the other, being 'borrowed' from system ram.

Its up to an application if they read from the card, the driver, or what windows reports. In this situation, they can each still be 'correct' despite offering different readings.


----------



## SHENGTON (Dec 1, 2008)

We compare the results of TechPowerUp! GPU-Z and PC Wizard. Here's the result:






As you can see the PC Wizard shows correct memory size. While the GPU-Z is not.


----------



## Mussels (Dec 1, 2008)

SHENGTON said:


> As you can see the PC Wizard shows correct memory size. While the GPU-Z is not.



how do you know that? go find out the details of that card and you'll see its a turbocache model, that uses system ram to augment itself. the card itself does not contain 512MB.


----------



## SHENGTON (Dec 2, 2008)

Ahh ok the NVIDIA card is using Turbocache Technology. I'm not sure with ATI if the card is using HyperMemory.

Question:
Why both programs showing different size of memory? There should be indicated Turbo Cache, then the amount memory should both indicate 256MB.

Thanks and God bless Sir.


----------



## LittleLizard (Dec 2, 2008)

But Gpu-z Cant Show If Turbocache Is Enabled Or Not, Also Try Another Program Like Lavalys Everest.


----------

